# door hinge repair or replace?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

my lower door hinges on my 67 dont have the roller on it that keeps the door open, can the hinges be repaired, or is buying two new hinges my only option?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I replaced the driver's side hinges on my '67 last year (or the year before) with the repop's from AMES. They fit perfectly and work fine. Only time will tell if they hold up as well as the OEM stuff. They were a PITA to change out. YOu can get the S-shaped wrenches to loosen the polts at Harbor Frieght.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I replaced the roller detente (what keeps the door open) and the hinges on both sides of my 66 it was a very easy fix and coast like 10 bucks from restoration world in north Dayton Ohio. It is like 30 miles from the house. It even came with instructions.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks guys, i found the kit i was looking for, its just as likethat described, heres the link in case anyone searches for the same thing later

1964-67 Detent Roller Kit (Set)


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the one from Restoration World. They have other GTO hinge stuff
http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb...~S30B0ZORTJ24291718450F~Z5Z5Z5~Z5Z5Z50000080j

Busabe you have a hayabusa?


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry for the super late reply, but yea I have an 08 hayabusa, and a few other bad habit bikes. It's still the scariest machine I own


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I bought the detent roller repair kit but you may want to get this tool for the spring.

Steck Manufacturing 21910 Car and Light Truck Door Spring Tool

I found it on Amazon for 12 bucks shipped.

Don't waste your money on the cheaper look alike, it just folds up and won't compress the spring.


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

Probably a good time to change the main pin and bushings. Upper and Lower hinges.


----------

